# Child Safety



## Quick Question11 (8 mo ago)

I have a friend who owns a Model 3 and has a three month old baby. He states that he will not drive the baby in the car because it is "too bumpy" due to the suspension. I think he is neurotic and/or full of crap. Does anyone have any insight on the safety of driving a three month old in a car seat around in this model and whether or not I should call him out as absurd or validate his reasoning if the car is "unsafely bumpy"?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

May depend on which specific M3 model and what wheels/tyres are installed. The MP3 with 20" can be a very harsh ride. The standard RWD or AWD non-perf with 18" aero wheels not so much.

OTOH my experience seems to recall that tiny & small humans are quite resilient, perhaps even robust. Personally I worry more about over-temp'ing the little critters (living in SoAz) than too much vibration.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

the bumps might help soothe the kidlet into sleep. My daughter's best bet for successful sleep was a car-ride. My son's was 80's music as I jiggled and bounced him in the room. To this day I can look at him, say "bomp bomp" and he responds with "chicka chickaaah"

but yeah, kids are resilient and car seats are really protective.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

The most important part for the really small humans is a rear-facing seat. Deceleration and/or a forward collision is the highest force they will ever see. Until they take up skydiving later in life.


----------

